# Generator Box



## X-Shark

While these small 2000 watt generators are pretty quiet. I've long been wanting to see if I can get it quieter yet.



I've been thinking of building a Generator box for a while. Just now got around to building it. It has no fasteners to hold it together. This is stitch & Glue style building, but in this case it's clamp and glue. 



The panels are cut and the inside of the panels are covered with 6oz glass and epoxy resign. This makes it much easier and cleaner than putting the box together and then glassing down inside the box. The same thing applies to building a Stitch & Glue boat.














Resign caught in a green state a a razor knife used to trim the excess glass.














Box now fitted together and clamped.














5min epoxy mixed with Cabisol to thicken it up and spot welds installed.














Epoxy Bonding putty mixed and fillets made.














Top and bottom glued on.

























Now I have a box that is sealed and can't get inside it. The router with a round over bit [Bullnose bit] was used on all the corners. This makes the glass conform easier and stops the wood from splintering.

























Lines were laid out for the lid to open and cut on the tablesaw.














It will have a stainless piano hinge to fasten it back to the box.

























Fillets and glass installed on the lid.














Hole cut to access the generator controls.














Jack wants me to play Ball and stop working on stupid stuff. 
















More to come.


----------



## ironman172

Good lookin pup!!!!:clap....and take a brake and play some ball:letsdrink


----------



## bama1

I have been thinking about doing the same thing for my noise maker and the only concern i have is a meltdown. I am running a 2800w(not honda)that gets pretty hot. You might need to add a fan to keep the generator from overheating. 

if you are not living on the edge you are taking up too much space.

bama1


----------



## bama1

good loking box


----------



## FlounderAssassin

good looking box! did your generator stay at idle when you switched to the HPS lights with the Caps??? if so thats a big improvement over the halogens as well. i run the same generator that you run and with 4 300w halogens it brings it up off idle a good bit. but on the back of my 17' boat its not too bad. i can still hold a conversation up front with no problem. sometimes i forget its back there. but quieter is always better. ready to hear a report of how it performes and a price to get one built!


----------



## X-Shark

> Did your generator stay at idle when you switched to the HPS lights with the Caps???




No, it's spinning the motor up. In fact the other night I had to unplug 2 of the lights at start up to keep it from kicking out. 1 1/2min after start up with 2 lights pluged in I could plug in the other 2. 

This has me a little puzzled, because I could crank the motor with all 4 plugged in at the house. It may be because the motor was warmed up already when I did it at the house?





There is a WHOLE bunch more to this box that folks will see in the near future. Electric outlets with GFI, switches and the back will be cut to prevent melt down.



Thinking of a exhaust mod also.


----------



## Death From Above

I agree with Jack. oke


----------



## X-Shark

I did some more cutting today and glass work.



I left a 3in perimeter around the back panel. I don't want this thing cooking itself.


----------



## 2112

You have skills, good work.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Looks good!!! How much you want for it? oke On a serious note, that is some great carpentry work and it gives me some good ideas on how to design my own. Do you think that a Honda 2000 will fit the same size box?


----------



## X-Shark

HeHe I know it will. Mine is a Kipor. Honda Knock off, same size.





> On a serious note, that is some great carpentry work and it gives me some good ideas on how to design my own.




That's why I posted the detailed pix's.



The electrical stuff is what adds up. You haven't even seen any of that yet.


----------



## whitebc13

Lookin good... DAYUM GOOD :bowdown


----------



## Death From Above

How much do you think it weighs?


----------



## X-Shark

I haven't weighed it, but not more than 10lbs.


----------



## new wave archery

yea i did a genny box last year and love it. it seems to really help out with noise. never over heated but I also did install 4 fans to cool it down and keep it flowing. cant wait to get my new one done. looks good though.


----------



## X-Shark

Post some good detailed close up's when you get a chance Mike.


----------



## new wave archery

dont have any other picks than these.here are some of the fans, andthe intakes for air in the back and the exaust cut out. didnt need any more openings than that one with all 4 fans running through itsold that boat last year. but soon to put another on this new boat...


----------



## X-Shark

I finished the Generator Box today. I checked the temp of the motor with my in fared thermometer. It was 87deg before I started it. After 10min of run time at higher speed it was 120deg.





The box cut the sound by around 50% so it was a success to build it. It whispers now. 



No pix's but the outside was glassed and painted.



Box's mounted with strain relief for the cables.














View with the front access door and lid open.

























Anchor points for the generator in the box.














I took my die grinder and opened up the opening where the exhaust comes out of the grill. The muffler opening is 5/8 +.010. I welded a 3/4in galvanized union to the muffler and plumbed it out the back to cut down on noise.














This is a bracket I built to take any strain off the exhaust plumbing. I added lightning holes for heat to disparate and made it stand off the box.

























Here's the switch box's. 1 switch to control 2 lights.














Jack always wants to play Ball. 














View from the rear.














View from the control access door. It's hinged and held closed with Velcro to keep it from rattling. The top lid also has 3 felt dots to keep it from rattling. The top lid also has 100lb plastic coated wire leader to keep the lid from going all the way back and springing the hinge.


----------



## bluffman2

awesome work there........im sure it quietend it down a good bit


----------



## wareagle22

I would be VERY cautious of that exhaust set up. With the elbow that close to the generator, you will build some back pressure that won't let out enough exhaust. I learned this the hard way on a big generator while tailgating! I would monitor this very closely for the first trip and make sure the generator doesn't get super hot. You may consult the generator man on here but from my experience, this is a BAD idea. Other than that, that is an awesome box. You have some serious carpentery skills!!!


----------



## Death From Above

Dang..........I think I'm starting to build up some "back pressure".


----------



## X-Shark

Give me some more details wareagle22.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

X shark, why didnt you flush mount the outlet boxes? By the way excellent job. Your skills and attention to detail are obvious.


----------



## X-Shark

That would require the size of the box to be larger and I have limited space.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Looks good Bobby :clap


----------



## dsar592

Great looking box!! And I'm feeling that back pressure too!! Good lord and War Eagle and thats coming from a Tide fan.


----------



## X-Shark

Went out last night. The box got the generator to HOT.



So it was a waste of time. Now I have a few things to fix on the generator.


----------



## bluffman2

sorry to hear that man.....that was a sweet box too.....


----------



## FlounderAssassin

i went to bobbys house today and saw the box first hand. GREAT looking box...pics dont do it justice. i think with the knowledge he learned last night and some modification to the exhause and a little more air flow he can get it to work out great!


----------



## GMan

Bring it to me I will see what i can do. I am down today with back problems I lifted a 23 horse Kohler yesterday and was walking to my bench. When kahplowie, lightning struck real close and i almost shat myself. Long story short my back didnt like it when I jumped.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Bobby, you have entirely too moch free time!! What about a cooling fan on each end?? one pushing, one pulling??


----------



## X-Shark

Oh, I've thought about it Tony.


----------



## X-Shark

Had Brandon aka GMan look at my genny this morning. It's pretty much toast and no parts available.



Ordered a new Honda 2000 this afternoon.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

stepping up for the honda! you could have gotten a kippor at carpenters campers for a lot less money but the honda is a lot easier to get parts for! you gonna put the honda in that box???


----------



## X-Shark

After being thru 2 Kipor's and no parts available. I decided to bite the bullet.



I really wanted a unit that was 2400watt's. IE a Yamaha model, but after talking to GMan, he said that parts were a mother to get for them.



He also told me and it was conformed at Wise Sales that a Circuit board for a Honda is like $700.  May as well buy a new Genny than do that.



I have already modified the box on the tablesaw. It doesn't look anything like it did before. More of a tray with a wall on the front side to help deflect a little sound and mount the switch/duplex boxs on.



Lesson learned.


----------



## X-Shark

Here's the generator box all cut down. I stole the rubber feet of the old generator in the pix and mounted them on the bottom tray. I figure the bulkhead with the switch box's on it will still help to deflect sound.



The new Honda 2000 is on it's way.


----------



## bluffman2

looks good.....hope it cuts down that noisy gennyoke


----------



## X-Shark

Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

looks like that should work out pretty good. and with the new Honda not running at WOT you probably wont even know its back there!


----------

